# From an actual psychological point of view, why are furries attractive?



## Virgil (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been pondering this question a lot lately. Is it just because they're exotic? What lead us to like them?


----------



## Sylox (Jun 6, 2015)

The exotic factor plays a role, I think. That and they are soooo damn cute.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 6, 2015)

Definitely the exotic factor for me, that and I generally dislike people and get along better with animals.


----------



## Iccodypup (Jun 6, 2015)

Becuz they're so darn soft o3o


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 6, 2015)

Reason 1: Oppai 
Reason 2: Bukkake

I don't think it gets more complicated than that.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jun 6, 2015)

Because I never wanted to be human. Even as a young child I always felt as if I was born in the body of the wrong species. When I got into the furry community, I honestly expected it to be full of people who felt the same.


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe it's the exotic factor, maybe it's because we see something intelligent and the fact they aren't human doesn't matter to us. Take a relationship like the one between Jenny and Vastra in _Doctor Who_: they love each other based on physical attraction, possibly, but also because they're both mature, intelligent adults with some overlap in interests or compatible personality traits. Vastra being a lizard-woman from the distant past isn't really enough to get in the way of that, even if it's a relationship a lot of people would recoil from if they were to scrutinise it more closely.

Another reason might be that they see a trait in an anthro animal they find appealing in human beings: strength, for instance. I remember reading _Looking for Group_ years ago: it's a comic in a WoW-esque world with a buff minotaur walking around shirtless 24/7. I don't really find anthro animals sexually attractive (or I try to look at human stuff to balance it out, anyway) but I think I remember looking at that and thinking "yeah, I'm okay with this."

I'm probably pretty controversial in wider society in that I'm down for any relationship provided it's between consenting, responsible adults. If one's a human and another's a mass of tentacles with an eyestalk, who are we to stand in the way of their love if it's genuine? What harm can we cite as a result of it?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd like to believe everyone have their own reasons. I preferred projecting myself onto anthro characters and I like the symbolic values that they can have and how they're easy to use for satire. I'm writing a novel about talking reptiles and no it's not porn. Hands off. :V


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 6, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> Definitely the exotic factor for me, that and I generally dislike people and get along better with animals.



I agree with you. They are no humans and fucking cute. They are a better civilization


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2015)

I would say it's pretty much because they're drawn to be attractive


----------



## AdventDanger (Jun 6, 2015)

Furries are made up just like elves or orcs and whatnot, they are sentient beings with the same mental capacity as humans. Additionally they(anthro furs) have similar physical traits to humans. So if it walks like a human, talks like a human, and mates like a human why wouldn't you be sexually attracted to them.

From a psychological standpoint it could be some strange phillia, but i honestly think for most people it's simply that they're mostly human and the animal traits are pretty awesome.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jun 6, 2015)

It's an expression thing for me. I enjoy the way parrots behave and move and speak, but if I do it as a person people think I'm annoying/weird, but if I were to do it in suit, if feel like people would think it was cute and entertaining.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 6, 2015)

Animals are very important culturally all over the world. People go to zoos to admire animals. Some cultures worship animals. They are intriguing in their diverse appearance and behaviors. Now apply those traits to sentient beings, and some people will find that very cool, while others might not care for it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't find anthros more attractive than people, but here's my thoughts-

When people look at anthro porn, they're more willing to experiment. Since pleasure to a dog person of the same gender as you doesn't seem as outright and steep as doing the same to pictures of a real human of the same gender, people can take comfort in being flexible, with less internal conflict about their sexuality. After all, it's been found that the longer people are in this fandom, the more likely they are to identify as LGBT.
E.g. People yiff a lot, not necessarily because they're more attracted, but because it makes them feel far safer and more comfortable. It's completely fantasy, after all, since fox people don't really exist. Viewers are able to suspend their disbelief, get lost in it all, and, consequently, fall into a liking for some of the weirdest fetishes ever.


----------



## Astus (Jun 6, 2015)

It's not that easy a thing to answer, though I imagine it has to do with a bunch of variables and situations that somehow lead to an attraction as an end result. Try looking up how one develops a kink and maybe you'll get an answer


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't find furries more attractive, but I do feel that you can be more creative with animals than people when it comes to drawing them, creating them, ect.


I mostly blame Warrior Cats, though.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 6, 2015)

We were born with the Furry Gene. It's like the Mutant Gene in X-Men, but our superpowers are limited to having a greatly reduced "squick" reflex and neural pathways that re-route our perception of anthro drawings from the "cute" center of our brains to the "cuuuuute~â™¥" center.

But then again it could lots of other things. It gets into nature vs. nurture, probably.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

Ratical said:


> We were born with the Furry Gene. It's like the Mutant Gene in X-Men, but our superpowers are limited to having a greatly reduced "squick" reflex and neural pathways that re-route our perception of anthro drawings from the "cute" center of our brains to the "cuuuuute~â™¥" center.



 Yea, it's probably that.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 6, 2015)

AdventDanger said:


> Furries are made up just like elves or orcs and whatnot, they are sentient beings with the same mental capacity as humans. Additionally they(anthro furs) have similar physical traits to humans. So if it walks like a human, talks like a human, and mates like a human why wouldn't you be sexually attracted to them.
> 
> From a psychological standpoint it could be some strange phillia, but i honestly think for most people it's simply that they're mostly human and the animal traits are pretty awesome.



This is how I feel. Unless an attraction to anthropomorphic animals is some kind of philia boardering on zoophilia (which I don't think it is, most of the time)


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ratical said:


> We were born with the Furry Gene. It's like the Mutant Gene in X-Men, but our superpowers are limited to having a greatly reduced "squick" reflex and neural pathways that re-route our perception of anthro drawings from the "cute" center of our brains to the "cuuuuute~â™¥" center.
> 
> But then again it could lots of other things. It gets into nature vs. nurture, probably.



i discussed that with my lil' sis after i had to explain her that its not only cuz to the yiff and that the part wich makes being furry so lovely is social inept and hiding in forums like this (fuckin media). and we came to the conclusion that you have to be like this. you can't just decide to be a fur and go with it. to really enjoy what we are there must be something else in our genepool or so wich makes this ,our lifestyle, so attractive.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2015)

Maybe people are a teeny bit zoophilic, but decent enough not to go after actual non-humans?


----------



## Filter (Jun 7, 2015)

I think ecapism is the biggest reason. Why do people find fantasy attractive? Because it's a fun diversion from the daily grind. Furry is fantasy/science fiction, with an alternate reality of people with animal traits. They're like a clean slate to do things differently and make life more exciting. Whatever we can imagine.

Many of us have always liked pets and other animals. They're fun to take care of, play with, watch, talk to, read about etc. It's natural to imagine how life looks from the animal's perspective, or what a society of animal people might be like if they walked upright and had human intelligence.

It's also somewhat ingrained in our collective consciousness. society has a few sayings like "party animal", "warm fuzzies", "an animal in bed", "a big softy", "bitchy" and a slew of others that paint rather vivid mental pictures of anthropomorphic animals. At least for me.

As far as the "sexiness" is concerned, my personal perspective is this: The adult human  form is sexy, and animals are cute in a non-sexual way. Combining the  two results in a hybrid that's potentially both sexy and cute. Especially when  they're designed with that in mind. IRL, the women I'm attracted to are sexy  and cute so it's not a stretch that some furry characters are likewise attractive to me. I'd date furry women if they were real, despite the fact that I have no zoophilic tendencies. Much like I date and have a strong interest in adult women yet have no interest in undeveloped/underage females.

Which isn't to say that I'm completely normal either. For instance, when I meet someone attractive I kind of see them as a furry. Like there's an animal connection or a fuzzy beast inside her that recognizes mine. There's a certain look in the eyes. In a way, it kind of reflects how I see myself. I've always imagined my own essence as being somewhat cute and furry. Not a specific real world animal, but more a character of the type found in furry fandom. At least superficially. Like one's inner person, or "eyes are a window to the soul"... that sort of thing. I do identify with it on a deeper level, although my involvement in the fandom is lighthearted and rarely serious.

Ultimately, I think this all points back to escapism. The mind can be a playful thing, and hobbies and interests like this make the world more colorful and fun.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 7, 2015)

Maybe because it is different from everyday life. Kinda like how you can like punk chicks with neon hair or aliens from movies with humanoid bodies that are unnatural colors. (Gamora from Guardians of the Galaxy is pretty damn hot.) It deviates from the norm while still being oddly familiar. That's just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2015)

because they have tits


----------



## Troj (Jun 7, 2015)

I've thought about this A LOT.

I'd say, furries are attractive because their animal qualities remind us of the warmth and safety we associate with childhood nostalgia and the comfort and purity we associate with animals, and because anthro characters in particular allow us to essentially "filter" humanity in a way that sifts out the boring, unpleasant, and upsetting aspects of what it means to be human, and preserves the qualities we consider desirable, relatable, and fun.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 7, 2015)

We're probably attracted to the bits we find attractive in humans, the anthro elements just adding extra interest. Plus fluffy fur is warm yo.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 7, 2015)

Filter said:


> Ultimately, I think this all points back to escapism. The mind can be a playful thing, and hobbies and interests like this make the world more colorful and fun.



There's truth to that; being a furry is itself a mask to help you face the world, rather than avoiding it outright. People go to cons wearing fursuits because (aside from being incredibly cute) it helps them feel liberated and they can be who they are underneath. Ned from New Jersey may be shy and unsocial, but his fursona is able to dance, party, and meet with all of the other wonderful furs around him. In a sexual sense, it also allows us to fantasize about being with someone in something other than our own bodies, which are limited by things only a human can do.

Animals also tend to be very robust, healthy, and virile. An anthro with those traits would instinctively give off the vibe of a human in great shape and high constitution.


----------



## Filter (Jun 8, 2015)

Good point about fursuiting etc. Along with giving folks an opportunity to develop their art and writing skills, there's also the social side. Your post brings to mind a YouTube video about a guy who basically came into his own, at least in part, through furry dance competitions. Cool stuff.

Reminds me that I should finish my partial.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't think a deep psychological reason needs to exist for it at all. What's with people wanting to go deep and needing whole paragraphs for explaining it?

In my case, it's simple. I like it because I do. My brain says "it's hot", and even though it's a wolf man or a tiger man, I don't honestly give a damn. It's nice to look at, and that's it. End of discussion. There's no deeper, hidden reasons, it's just as simple as "I find it hot". Yeah.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 10, 2015)

Considering the entire point of it is to give human qualities to things; I'm going to take a wild guess and say that it's the human aspects people enjoy.

Crazy, right?


----------



## Springdragon (Jun 11, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> I don't think a deep psychological reason needs to exist for it at all. What's with people wanting to go deep and needing whole paragraphs for explaining it?
> 
> In my case, it's simple. I like it because I do. My brain says "it's hot", and even though it's a wolf man or a tiger man, I don't honestly give a damn. It's nice to look at, and that's it. End of discussion. There's no deeper, hidden reasons, it's just as simple as "I find it hot". Yeah.



There's no particular need, but some people find speculation to be entertaining. 

Personally, I theorize that it's an association with the community. I do not find anthros to be more or less attractive than regular humans of the same stylization. I'm using manga style drawings and fanart as a control instead of photographs of real humans, because furries are drawn to be attractive rather than realistic. The qualities that most people find attractive should be emphasized or simplified equally in both groups. 

As a group, furries tend to be sexually adventurous and open, so a furry environment is a safe space to behave in a sexual way. Furry characters then seem attractive by association/exposure.

Feel free to contradict.


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 11, 2015)

Pfft, there's only one reason. The tail. Dudes and chicks dig the tail.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 13, 2015)

Psychological standpoint? Well, that's going to vary a lot from person to person. How deep would you like me to go? 
I'll stay at the surface. We as living beings see beauty in many things.


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 13, 2015)

Traven V said:


> Psychological standpoint? Well, that's going to vary a lot from person to person. How deep would you like me to go?
> I'll stay at the surface. We as living beings see beauty in many things.



Short and sweet but full of meaning. Also 100% true


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 15, 2015)

Because I've always wanted to think that I could be a super-strong and well-endowed wolf who could give any human GF the best sex she'd ever get. 

I think we associate Furries with being wild and untamed, and that we'd all secretly love to fall for one of them.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 15, 2015)

Artists tend to draw sexy furries, from the slimline females to the muscular males. It's pure fantasy, and we go for it. After all, why not?


----------



## Spatel (Jun 16, 2015)

Willow said:


> I would say it's pretty much because they're drawn to be attractive



Except that a lot of people (most people) don't find them attractive and get a bit of an uncanny valley vibe from it. So why do a percentage of people find it attractive while others don't?


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 17, 2015)

Spatel said:


> Except that a lot of people (most people) don't find them attractive and get a bit of an uncanny valley vibe from it. So why do a percentage of people find it attractive while others don't?



Who knows, who cares. I tend to find them cute no matter what gender they are


----------



## Spatel (Jun 18, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> Who knows, who cares. I tend to find them cute no matter what gender they are



How could you not care? I think it's really interesting.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jun 18, 2015)

For me it the who aspect of anthropomorphizing animals come down to much more freedom in creating the artistic design of a character and even add in a few unique themes (Please note I'm only referring to G rated material here).

I mean yes famous titles like the Lion King or Kung Fu Panda could have been adapted to a human setting and storyline ,however there is a certain magic and opportunity for
creativity then those very near and dear characters are in fact altogether different creatures entirely. So in a way that gives them another layer of mystery as well. Not being human
means they could have other cultures on how they live and interact.


----------



## Argonne (Jun 18, 2015)

Man I could about a mile deep with this one. I think it's person by person I've been terribly mistreated by people so I think they suck is the main reason , I love the art most people do sexual or not. As for the sexual side I'd be lying if I said some things I've seen haven't attracted me. But some furries have gone a bit far so I'd say it's a personal thing the reasons differ for a lot of people. but I would love to have furry gf because normal psychopaths just don't get it


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2015)

Tails, bums, bums 'n tails. Phwaaaaar.


----------



## funky3000 (Jun 18, 2015)

For me, I just really like anthros. Like, I don't know why. I love the human body, but I love animal features as well. Human faces can go fuck themselves because dog and cat faces are much cuter and easier to draw. Human faces are gross with their squiggly ears and snot filled stubby noses. I have a soft spot for canines. Also I really love paws, tails, digitigrade legs, wings, anthros have always seemed incredibly graceful while humans are clumsy meatbags with no soft cute fluff to stroke. 

I've always been more attracted to anthros over actual human beings. Even before I got involved in the fandom I always prefered art, shows,  stories, movies, etc where the characters were anthros or animals.

I've also "liked" macro my whole life don't even get me started on that. I could go hours with the things I love about macro. But I know you guys are sick of macro by now but I'll write about it if one of ya wants me to.


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 19, 2015)

Spatel said:


> How could you not care? I think it's really interesting.



Well, I do have a theory, but it's pretty much like everybody else's. Anthro animals have a great combination of human-like features, which gives them sex appeal, and animal features, which gives them a cuteness not achievable by everyday humans. I think that combination is what makes them attractive. I don't know if I'd date female anthros if they actually did exist, but the possibility is there.


----------



## Granus (Jun 20, 2015)

They're attractive simply because they are. Why are other humans attractive? Because our brains tell us they're hot. Same for furries. Really, it's that simple.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2015)

Granus said:


> They're attractive simply because they are. Why are other humans attractive? Because our brains tell us they're hot. Same for furries. Really, it's that simple.



It's not. For sexually reproducing species attraction should be expected to be

-heterosexual
-conspecific

and much of the time it is...but there is a significant amount of homosexuality, non-reproductive sex and even some cross-species sex in nature, which is really quite puzzling.


----------



## triage (Jun 20, 2015)

people can tell nuances of a human face and little, minuscule things like the symmetrical attributes of facial features or little skin blemishes often have a huge effect on who you think is attractive or ugly. these things are completely inconsequential but when combined to make the entire appearance it's often the little things in combination with face shape/jawline etc. that impacts your sense of aesthetic the most.


furry art is 100% idealized because ur not a dog and dont recognize those same nuances on an animal, everything as a result looks 'good' to you


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2015)

triage said:


> people can tell nuances of a human face and little, minuscule things like the symmetrical attributes of facial features or little skin blemishes often have a huge effect on who you think is attractive or ugly. these things are completely inconsequential but when combined to make the entire appearance it's often the little things in combination with face shape/jawline etc. that impacts your sense of aesthetic the most.
> 
> 
> furry art is 100% idealized because ur not a dog and dont recognize those same nuances on an animal, everything as a result looks 'good' to you



That's an interesting idea, but I can't think of a way to test it,.

[it also doesn't explain why there isn't a conspecific requirement.]


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jun 22, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Maybe because it is different from everyday life. Kinda like how you can like punk chicks with neon hair or aliens from movies with humanoid bodies that are unnatural colors. (Gamora from Guardians of the Galaxy is pretty damn hot.) It deviates from the norm while still being oddly familiar. That's just my thoughts on it.



Evening, mes amis!

I'm glad you put this into the discussion, Lazer; r.e. humanlike (but not human), exotic (Gamora green, as in) skin tint, or like nekomimis (cat girls/cat boys) or completely humanoid animals (plantigrade feet/footpaws, mostly identical anatomical arrangement). Take elves (like D&D elves) for one; even though physically they're nearly identical to a human (externally, anyway), I would still find them thoroughly appealing on a visual (and possibly sexual) level. Put a human in their place and make it clear that's what I'm looking at and all of a sudden my appeal turns to disgust. It's not like the 'Humans are destroying the real world with their pollution, etc' hard-on of hate, or what I've often heard in were/therian fandom and beliefs about that sort of thing as an example, it's that I know I'm looking at a human primate and it has no appeal at best, repulsion being quite conceivable.

Now I can't honestly admit there aren't RL humans I've found I really, really like looking at IRL, but there's not a lot to talk about there for me. (It's almost a given that most humans falling into said category are so socially distant from me and most people in general that it's not worth contemplating the possiblity of any real association with them, intimate or otherwise.) 

I don't want to get into the whole sexual business part of it, mainly because I have no real experience with coitus IRL, and to be fair I'm more or less comfortable with it. I'm mostly aiming for the 'positive visual acceptance' and 'considerable visual appeal' part of it, referred to LazerMaster5's post. Take away the human and swap in Gamora, or Deedlit or Pirotas from Record Of Lodoss Wars, and all of a sudden I really want to look at it! o_o 

-2Paw.


----------



## Lilboimarco (Jul 3, 2018)

X_Joshi_X said:


> I agree with you. They are no humans and fucking cute. They are a better civilization



They are not a civilization. And they are not better than humans. Humans are the only species which possesses true consciousness and sentience. Animals lack compassion, sympathy, empathy, reason, etc. 
Thinking of animals as superior to humans is dangerous.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 3, 2018)

Lilboimarco said:


> They are not a civilization. And they are not better than humans. Humans are the only species which possesses true consciousness and sentience. Animals lack compassion, sympathy, empathy, reason, etc.
> Thinking of animals as superior to humans is dangerous.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 3, 2018)

Because they appeal to the same networks we made in our brains when we were children watching all those talking animal movies. We associated them with good things as kids. All the pathways you make when you're 5 years old and under make the entire framework for your brains growing up. So if you were able to associate animals and things like that with good things young, it's going to stay.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 3, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Because they appeal to the same networks we made in our brains when we were children watching all those talking animal movies. We associated them with good things as kids. All the pathways you make when you're 5 years old and under make the entire framework for your brains growing up. So if you were able to associate animals and things like that with good things young, it's going to stay.



I keep saying it's like highsexual, it's like relaxin and watching saturday morning cartoons except now the cartoons are uber-LGBT, and not even like coded like Rocko's Modern Life or something


----------



## Deslarian (Jul 16, 2018)

Hmm, I'd say there are different ways, how you become a normal furry (not sexually attracted)

You liked furry toons in your youth, your brain kept remembering it, so you are still into it when grown up.
You had i pet animal as kid or liked animals in general and your brain decided to mix the best characteristics of human and animal.
The human anatomy, cause its still something your brain "likes" and the different behavior  of animals. 
(a loyal dog you played with. the hyperactive, naughty ferrets you did find interesting and so on)
Having had a bad experience with humans increases this effect, sexually or not.

Being sexually attracted  to furry, is just, that your brain brings it to the "next level".
So a dog-anthro makes you feel more comfortable/secure.
A wolf makes you feel the wild, untamed raw power and so on.
Aslong its something you compare as a positiv trait, it turns you on.
The animalistic bodyparts like tail, claws/paws, snout increase this "wild" effect.
Which is why they become a turn on for a  person.

Another thing that can be, but mustn't is:
Imagining intercourse with a "predator", gives you the feeling of taming someone.
Thinking about a "prey" gives you the feeling of being the superiour who dominates.
There are alot more things that could be a reason for this "attraction", but i'd prolly have to write a book here

Super short version: Your brain likes it, so you want it.

I am honest, i am one of those extreme, low %, nutz furries. 
I do like NSFW art, furry porn, gee...  even a cute female fursuit turns me on!
Lol i'd prolly be up fursuit sex....
Thats why i avoided cons sofar, i'd die due to an overproduction of hormons 
Telling you this has one reason.... simply to show you, i wasn't just copying some shiz found in the internet.
But... to show you, what is going through the mind of one of those "sick" people.

So, some may think it's weird or maybe even disgusting.
But hey who cares, aslong it doesn't hurt anyone, it's fine or not?
Tbh i cannot understand why people worry so much about this topic,
there are WAY weirder likings out there than being into furries and noone gives a shit.
Like... nercophilia.... whats a turn on about corpses?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

For me, they offered strange fetishes I hadn't realized I was interested in. I have found many lol.

The allure is conceptual like any art medium. Your idea can be enivisoned perfectly in pleasant cartoon form

They just offered more weird perverted stuff than any other art producing fandom so chose you guys.


----------



## Deslarian (Jul 16, 2018)

Sadly those arn't just ideas.
This shiz actually goes through my mind xD


----------



## Deslarian (Jul 16, 2018)

If your sexually attracted to furries.... this is, which gets closest to the "real deal"
So this is one of the possible reasons.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 16, 2018)

Necro thread from 2015


----------



## Nihles (Jul 17, 2018)

Willow said:


> I would say it's pretty much because they're drawn to be attractive


Precisely. I'm way cuter if I get to choose the exact dimensions of my chest, butt, and other features.  Especially in matters of sexual attraction, science can barely explain how or why an individual likes big butts but not, say, big hands. Good luck to anyone who tries explaining a physical or evolutionary reason for fetishes. 

I don't consider fur a fetish, I just like furries and I like naked people.  So naked furries is even better, right?


----------



## Deslarian (Jul 17, 2018)

> I don't consider fur a fetish, I just like furries and I like naked people. So naked furries is even better, right?



Your statement is exactly what i said.


> You liked furry toons in your youth, your brain kept remembering it, so you are still into it when grown up.



And since your brain always likes the bodies your into, male/female.....



> Super short version: Your brain likes it, so you want it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2018)

Virgil said:


> I've been pondering this question a lot lately. Is it just because they're exotic? What lead us to like them?



I actually mentioned this in the fetish thread, but I personally feel like it stems from things we've seen as children. 
But for me, yes, the exotic fantasy nature is alluring to me. It's not just furries in my case. Elven, demon, alien, misc fantasy women are just...gorgeous to me. Anthros are just the easiest since it's not too hard to put or see animal traits on something.


----------



## adiostama (Jul 17, 2018)

Personally I don't find furry sexually attractive, but they are comforting things I enjoyed since I was a kid.
I've drawn furries with friends and read furry webcomics since I was about 8, so I never really thought of it as a thing that could be considered unusual until I got older.
Also fluffy, easier to draw, and easier to create unique designs.

Psychologically.. People tend to  like things that are cute and fluffy. Why else would we turn wolves to make things like toy poodles and Pomeranians?
So it makes sense that we could apply the same logic to people.


----------



## Reiv (Jul 19, 2018)

Sometimes, it's this or death. I had problems when I was younger but I never thaught for suicide (I wasn't intelligent enough). I would have gone mad if my subconscious mind wouldn't have choose this escapeism.
I also like wierd stuff and wanted to be someone special, someone who isn't like the majority.


----------



## Filter (Jul 19, 2018)

The attractive ones are drawn to be attractive, which is pretty neat in and of itself, but I've always liked animal characters anyway.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2018)

My guess is that they combine idealized human figures with features of fuzzy animals we want to cuddle.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 21, 2018)

Deslarian said:


> Hmm, I'd say there are different ways, how you become a normal furry (not sexually attracted)
> 
> You liked furry toons in your youth, your brain kept remembering it, so you are still into it when grown up.
> You had i pet animal as kid or liked animals in general and your brain decided to mix the best characteristics of human and animal.
> ...



how subby am I possibly if I chose to be a fennec


no but now I sort of think furry is sort of a jordan peterson toxic masculinity sort of reaction to masculinity and how real life can't be more cute and affectionate. Like "cute" not even necessarily feminine, but like I was sort of pondering the other day, how /would/ Facebook guy look different if he was just a different personality altogether? He looks like the PROTOTYPE of an appealing person I dunno (even if will never be achieved in this lifetime). I mean the H.P. Lovecraft monster/Facebook guy memes, it basically looks like the subtle changes personality brings to a person's appearance, to me

but yeah furry even when it's like a butch dragon guy there's still a layer of 'cuteness' to it that I think people yearn for in real life


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 21, 2018)

hope my post wasn't too negative, just sometimes the climate in family life feels that way, I dunno if my dad understands masculine and feminine (femmydood) in a non-stunted way, he once made a statement implying I was trans and he seemed like in some denial about having said it

it's just important to me, the discrepancy where femmy or gay acting != trans necessarily. Sometimes I like voice act out how I'd want Frosky to SOUND and it helps me feel a little better. I wish furry voice acting was more of a thing. Like some lion guy and he sounds kind of manly but a gentle giant. Re: Robin Hood, exactly how some British kinda effeminate fox dude should sound


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2018)

Lilboimarco said:


> They are not a civilization. And they are not better than humans. Humans are the only species which possesses true consciousness and sentience. Animals lack compassion, sympathy, empathy, reason, etc.
> Thinking of animals as superior to humans is dangerous.


Let me guess...creationist?


----------



## Nihles (Jul 21, 2018)

I think I understand what you mean Frisky.  My personal feeling is I do feel like I have to push back against the assumption that manliness involves being buff, emotionally insensitive, and confrontational.   My 'sona really helps me be cute and cuddly.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Jul 21, 2018)

I've only just really scratched the surface of the furry community and until about 48 hours ago I thought "What?....'attractive/sexy' furry stuff?"
Sure I've seen plenty of the 'art' floating around over the years and some eyebrow raising things in the more shady corners of the net but then I stumbled across a youtuber being all 'huff' (?) and now I'm trying not to crush on them like a teenage fangirl .... << >> << .... 

I think it's partial the suit (we have out preferences in day to day life like red heads and so on) but it was really about the person (furson?) and the way they carried themselves that did it for me. I've watched a few different furry youtubers over the months and sure their cool, sometimes cute, often funny...but something about the way this one moved/behaved made me wish I were twenty years younger and not a professional hermit


----------



## David Drake (Jul 22, 2018)

Lilboimarco said:


> They are not a civilization. And they are not better than humans. Humans are the only species which possesses true consciousness and sentience. Animals lack compassion, sympathy, empathy, reason, etc.
> Thinking of animals as superior to humans is dangerous.



Some animals do have compassion, sympathy, and empathy. You can't tell me a dog that knows to come and comfort you when you're down doesn't have empathy. The more intelligent an animal is, the greater its capacity is for kindness. Unfortunately greater intelligence also increases capacity for cruelty (Chimps and Dolphins are good examples).

I do agree it is dangerous to think of animals as superior to humans, but I offer it is even more dangerous to think of humans as superior to animals. We are ALL animals, and we are not inherently better. We should keep trying to be, striving to be, but we shouldn't think we are.

Now, in regards to the actual topic, I think for me the initial visual stimulus is the exoticness of it, but even in non-furry erotica it is the personality behind it that gets me going more than anything.


----------

